# Matt finish to leather



## erolb

Afternoon All

In my BMW 3-series I have black Dakota leather. When it was new it had a matt finish to it. Over time certain areas have become shiny through wear. Is there a product which will bring back this matt finish?

Thanks


----------



## Beancounter

You need to give it a good clean - to remove the built up dirt.
(There may be some more damage under there, but cleaning it should improve the finish)
There are a few choices out there, I personally use LTT Ultra Foam, then use a protector to help keep the finish. A quick wipe with a damp microfibre should be all you need for a while. They do a maintenance product and kits so maybe choose something that fits your budget


----------



## Dr Leather

Our product is designed exactly to clean the leather and recreate the matt effect whilst giving back the original leather smell. More can be found in our sponsored area which is here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=219

or you can contact one of our retailers which you can see from our website here (please note we are updating the website now about thie new leather cleaner in liquid form)

http://www.drleather.com/Leather-Wipes/Current-Retailers.aspx

Cheers,

Dr Leather


----------



## judyb

Shiny leather is usually caused by dirt together with abrasion and often the build up of inappropriate products used to 'condition' leather. Deep cleaning will help to restore the original matt finish of the leather. 
Deep cleaning is easiest done with a foam cleaner that can be given dwell time to remove the products on the surface. 
Foam cleaning is safe to do rather than with liquid cleaners which can leave streaking on the leather.

Protector if added will help maintain the finish and make cleaning easier.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## erolb

Great work, thanks all.


----------



## ITHAQVA

erolb said:


> Afternoon All
> 
> In my BMW 3-series I have black Dakota leather. When it was new it had a matt finish to it. Over time certain areas have become shiny through wear. Is there a product which will bring back this matt finish?
> 
> Thanks


Listend to the peeps from LTT(Judy) & Dr leather(Darryl) mate they will ensure you get youre leather back to OEM matt heaven :thumb: :thumb:

Their approach is modern, just like your Leather (I've got Black dakota too) :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

This is the Dakota leather in a 3 series convertible that i worked on. The dirt & dye transfer embedded into the grain gave that nasty shine that you have in your car. The 50-50 shows the nice matt finish on the cleaned section. I used the Race Glaze leather cleaner which I've found to be a great product.


----------



## CraigQQ

i use the swissvax leather cleaner and leather milk.. works brilliantly. nice matte finish


----------



## erolb

Darryl

Which specific product should I go for?


----------



## andy-w-h

I think this is my first proper post.

May I say as a fellow BMW owner with black dakota leather, I bought a tub of Darryl's wipes some months ago. The results are very pleasing. Maybe I'm becoming OCD but I give the seats a wipe over a couple of times a week (the tub is huge so it would be rude not to use them all up!) The smell is somewhat addictive. The wife's car gets a less regular regime but still shows excellent results. 

On a customer service level, the original order I made went walk about and a second shipment was sent with good humour and promptness.

I have some Zymol leather cleaner somewhere ... haven't seen it for ... well since I bought the wipes. The zymol worked well but is a level (or three) of convenience below the wipes for a similar performance IME.


HTH


----------



## Dr Leather

erolb said:


> Darryl
> 
> Which specific product should I go for?


If you ask which specific product in our range of products, then I would ask how long it has been since it was last cleaned and your preference to cleaning techniques. If you want straightforward and easy then go for our wipes, but if you want to spend greater time and use a product that you specifically apply in a more traditional way then I suggest you start off with the 500 ml sized liquid version of our leather cleaner. Either way our products use virtually the same active cleaning formulation.

PM me if you like for further information on purchasing, etc.

Cheers,

Darryl


----------



## erolb

andy-w-h said:


> I think this is my first proper post.
> 
> May I say as a fellow BMW owner with black dakota leather, I bought a tub of Darryl's wipes some months ago. The results are very pleasing. Maybe I'm becoming OCD but I give the seats a wipe over a couple of times a week (the tub is huge so it would be rude not to use them all up!) The smell is somewhat addictive. The wife's car gets a less regular regime but still shows excellent results.
> 
> On a customer service level, the original order I made went walk about and a second shipment was sent with good humour and promptness.
> 
> I have some Zymol leather cleaner somewhere ... haven't seen it for ... well since I bought the wipes. The zymol worked well but is a level (or three) of convenience below the wipes for a similar performance IME.
> 
> HTH


Excellent info, I too have the Zymol leather cleaner. I have found it to be "ok" but still lacking. It seems to get the dirt off (judging by the colour of the cloth) but the finish finish is average. Thanks all for the info.


----------



## ITHAQVA

I'll be testing Darryl's DR leather this weekend if the weather holds up & i'll post some pics & info :thumb:


----------

